# Are practice problems allowed as a reference?



## BrianC (Apr 11, 2010)

By now we have worked hundreds of problems, and have either binders or notebooks full of completed practice problems. Are the solutions to practice problems allowed in the exam room as a reference? I haven't been able to find anything that explicitly says yes or no. How about the NCEES practice exam? I would assume they are, because every text I am taking has example problem and solutions...nothing fundamentally different about the solved practice problems.

By the way, I am taking the ME machine design exam in Michigan.


----------



## Oughtsix (Apr 11, 2010)

I called NCEES Friday and asked this very thing. NCEES rules allow solved problems, solutions, practice exams, all done in pencil and with pencil notes in your books. As long as your state is following only NCEES rules then you may have all you mentioned, such is Ohio. However, states have included rules of their own on top of the NCEES rules. An example is no pencil markings in any material you bring in which I've seen mentioned several times. You may make your inquiry with NCEES and you will be transferred to someone who knows you states rules specifically or you can call your state board.


----------



## Bman (Apr 11, 2010)

I would call your state board and get the answer directly, you don't want to accidently bring in something that might get you thrown out of the exam...


----------



## BrianC (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks!

I do have a sheet from the MI board that says "candidates may take any reference material into the test room; however, all material must be bound". I assume this covers my question. Regardless, I will try to call the MI board.


----------



## Dexman PE (Apr 11, 2010)

All papers should be bound. Here in CO, binding includes 3-ring binders. Stapled papers are not allowed.


----------

